# Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???



## angler2707 (30. August 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mir gedacht , dass wenn ich mir wieder neue Funkbissanzeiger kaufe dann richtige.
Meine Frage :
Wenn ich was richtig gutes will sprich
- 1:1 Übertragung
- Wasserdicht
- Gute Verarbeitung
u.s.w

muss es dann gleich Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder sein ???
;+

Wenn ihr meint , dass es so ist dann sagt mir welche ich nehmen soll (Delkim , Fox , Carpsounder)
wenn ihr meint , dass es nicht nötig ist so teuer zu kaufen dann sagt mir welches andere Funkbissanzeigerset völlig reicht.

Mfg
Angler2707

:m


----------



## atsm123 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

B.richi , Prologic


----------



## Tino (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Ich habe seit diesem Jahr diese:

PROLOGIC Polyphonic VTSW 3 Set


Bin absolut zufrieden damit.:l


----------



## Boendall (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich habe seit diesem Jahr diese:
> 
> PROLOGIC Polyphonic VTSW 3 Set
> 
> ...


 
Hat heuer im Mai ein Kumpel in Ungarn mit gehabt, geile Dinger, sorgen u.U. auch für Heiterkeit im Camp ich sag nur "WAUUUUHH" als "Piepen".

Ich fische mit diesen http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...er/elektronisch/askon-xtreme-kit-1/detail.jsf
 und bin auch zufrieden.


----------



## colognecarp (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Die Pholifonics sind so eine sache, ich weis noch nicht so recht was ich von denen halten soll. ich hab sie jetzt ca. 2-3 Monate und von dem 4+1 Set ist ein Bissanzeiger ohne jeglichen grund nicht mehr angegangen. Jetzt ist das ganze Set in repartur und das grade jetzt in der besten fangzeit obwohl die anderen einwandfrei funktionieren.
Naja, vieleicht hab ich ja nur pesch gehabt, weil ansonsten sind die eigentlich ganz ok. 

Ps: Wenn du dich für diese entscheidest dann bestell sie in Camu, sieht sau Geil aus |rolleyes


----------



## Hunter 40 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Hallo

Ich Kann Dir nur Fox oder Delkim empfehlen. Sind zwar teuer aber werden dich dein leben nicht in stich lassen. Ich fische Fox seit ca 18 Jahren(ohne Worte).
Fox RX ist zur zeit im Angebot, schau mal da nach.
http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p33_FOX-Micron-RX-Blue-Set.html


----------



## Yoshi (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Also ich fische die guten alten Fox MX in Verbindung mit einem ATTX- Funksystem. Übertragung 1:1 mit auch nur einem Pipser und super Reichweite.


----------



## Notung (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Hallo,
ich kann Dir nur FOX RX empfehlen!!!
Gruß Marco


----------



## barschkönig (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Hy ich habe welche von Laserfisch, hört sich billig an, die halten aber schon 3 jahre bei mir. 

Und sie sind nicht so teuer.


----------



## Karpfenflüsterer (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Hallo.Kann dir nur die Delkim Txi empfehlen,die sind zwar teuer aber dafür halten sie  auch ewig.Grüsse


----------



## Boendall (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*



Karpfenflüsterer schrieb:


> Hallo.Kann dir nur die Delkim Txi empfehlen,die sind zwar teuer aber dafür halten sie auch ewig.Grüsse


 
Hat mein Vater gekauft, kann nur sagen tolle Teile, Keramikplattensystem ist einfach Hammer, allerdings schreckt mich der Preis schon sehr, ich bin mit den Askon zufrieden.

Die TXI sind imho Luxusklasse und bei dem Preis, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Teile ewig halten.


----------



## Besorger (30. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

ich kenn einige die die b.richi haben und besten zufrieden sind. und kosten ja nur 110euro oder so 3stk! ich werde sie mir auch zulegen!oder atts  ist auch nice! aber auch teurer


----------



## Carras (31. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*



angler2707 schrieb:


> .........
> Wenn ich was richtig gutes will sprich
> - 1:1 Übertragung
> - Wasserdicht
> ...


 
Kurze Antwort: JA

wenn Du das oben Aufgeführte haben willst, kommst Du um diese drei Marken nicht drumrum.

Die haben sich in den vielen Jahren in denen es diese Bissis nun gibt, einfach bewährt.

Delkim TXI
FOX RX
Carpsounder CS F-1 oder die neuen ROC XRS

um einfach mal die drei verbreitesten zu nennen

es gibt auch noch ATTX oder ACE die an sich die selben Merkmale haben.

preislich alle miteinander nicht ganz billig.

Wenn es günstiger sein soll, fällt mir nur noch Prologic  (Senzora oder Polyphonic) VTSW, sowie MAD Insomnia ein.

Die Insomnia sind meiner Meinung nach aber nicht das gelbe vom Ei. nicht umsonst gibt es die inzwischen für 220.-€ im dreierset, da mal gut 500.-€ gekostet hat. Mein Kumpel hat die. Musste sie nach drei Wochen einschicken weil die Funke besponnen hat. Bekam sie zurück, jetzt spinnen ab und an mal die Bissis selbst,....


B.Richi, Askon und Co. haben halt keine 1:1 Übertragung !


Grüßle


----------



## mephy87 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

aber ist die halbe bis ganze sekunde denn so entscheidend?


----------



## Carras (31. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*



mephy87 schrieb:


> aber ist die halbe bis ganze sekunde denn so entscheidend?


 
Darum gehts bei 1:1 nicht wirklich.


1:1 heißt so viel wie:

1 Piep am Bissanzeiger ergibt 1 Piep an der Funkbox.
2 Piep am Bissanzeiger ergibt 2 Piep an der Funkbox.
usw.

Wenn ein Bissi keine 1:1 Übertragung hat heißt das so viel wie:

1 Piep am Bissanzeiger ergibt 3 Piep an der Funkbox.
2 Piep am Bissanzeiger ergibt 3,4 oder 5 Piep an der Funkbox.
usw.

denn einen stört das, den anderen nicht.


----------



## NickAdams (31. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Hallo,
egal ob Bissanzeiger oder anderes Gerät: Qualität hat immer seinen Preis. Bei billigen Produkten wird immer auch am Material gespart und es gilt noch immer die alte Regel: wer billig kauft, kauft oft zweimal.

So long,

Nick


----------



## mephy87 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

ok wieder was dazu gelernt... aber mal ehrlich wenn das ding piept springt doch jeder auf... egal wie... ob es nun zwei mal oder fünf mal piept... oder?

und ja das stimmt schon, wer billig kauft kauft zwei mal...

aber mit einem vw komme ich auch von a nach b... mit einem audi etwas komfortabler... wenn ich jeden tag 8 stunden auto fahre kauf ich mir den audi für ne stunde am tag nicht...

ich glaube wenn man es nicht zu exzessiv betreibt und ein mensch ist der mehr aufs funktionelle aus ist ist man auch mit einem set im bereich von 100 bis 200eur gut ausgestattet... 

unter wasser hör ich meinen bissanzeiger nicht und wenn es wirklich aus kübeln gießt schneide ich mir ein stück plasteflaschenboden zurecht...

grüße


----------



## Baitrunner B (31. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

B. richi sind super


----------



## atsm123 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

*B.Richi Falcon STL Digital Funk-Set hab ich mir gerade bestellt machen einen sehr guten Eindruck , und der Preis wundervoll , 
*


benutz die hier jemand schon lange und was sagt er dazu


----------



## atsm123 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

die Mad dinga sind nicht so brall


----------



## Schleie! (3. September 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Ich kanns nur wieder sagen - wer länger und auch oft auf karpfen fischt, der landet meist am ende immer bei delkim, fox oder carpsounder.

wer da noch etwas geld sparen will kann sich ja auch nach gebrauchten sets umsehen.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. September 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Hallo,

Fox , Delkim , Solar und CS haben sich über viele Jahre bewährt. Vor allem Geräte früherer Generationen sind extrem robust. Die Ausfallrate ist bei den "alten" minimal. Probleme breiten eher die neueren Modelle. Dort sind diverse Problemchen einwenig weiter verbreitet. Gerade CS hat mit seinen ersten Funkmodellen tief in die braune Masse geriffen.Da gibts viele viele Reklamationen. Das einzig gute dabei ist das der Service von CS sehr vorbildlich ist. Delkim dagegen .......... fragt mal die Leute die ihre Sets einschicken mußten. Das dauert ewig. Fox ist in dieser Sacher auch nicht viel besser.

Zu den Billigpiepern,
Hier war viele Jahre über sehr viel Müll auf dem Markt. Egal welcher Hersteller - da hat sich keiner mit Ruhm bekleckert.
Seid 3-5 Jahren sieht es dort allerdings besser aus. Der Quallitäststandart hat sich wesentlich erhöht. Bei Gerätschaften in der 2-300€ Klasse ist die Zuverlässigkeit absolut zufreidenstellend.Seid dem die Teile mitlerweile die 1:1 Übertragung  auf die Reihe bekommen haben ist die Nachfrage gestiegen. Logischerweisen gibt es davon noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen.In diesem Zusammenhang die Geräte mit Delkim und co zu vergleichen macht daher keinen Sinn.

In der 70-150€ Klasse hat sich auch einiges getan. Hier bekommt man Gerätschaften mit min. Aussattung die wenn die richtig funktioniern absolut ihren Zweck erfüllen. Leider ist hier aber noch viel Unzuverlässigkeit auf dem Markt. Die Möglichkeit sich nit den Dingern anzusch.eißen ist nunmal höher als bei den Premiummodellen.


----------



## atsm123 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

find die b.richi bissanzeiger für ihren Preis einfach nur TOP


----------



## DerSimon (5. September 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Was haltet ihr denn von den Quick Alert von DAM?
Haben die eine 1:1 Übertragung?


----------



## angler2707 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Ja das würde mich auch mal interesieren ob die eine 1:1 Übertragung haben ????????


----------



## Bellaron (6. September 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Die Pholifonics sind so eine sache, ich weis noch nicht so recht was ich von denen halten soll. ich hab sie jetzt ca. 2-3 Monate und von dem 4+1 Set ist ein Bissanzeiger ohne jeglichen grund nicht mehr angegangen. Jetzt ist das ganze Set in repartur und das grade jetzt in der besten fangzeit obwohl die anderen einwandfrei funktionieren.
> Naja, vieleicht hab ich ja nur pesch gehabt, weil ansonsten sind die eigentlich ganz ok.
> 
> Ps: Wenn du dich für diese entscheidest dann bestell sie in Camu, sieht sau Geil aus |rolleyes


 
Das gleiche hatte ich auch gehabt.Einer ist nach dem fischen einfach nicht mehr angegangen.Ich habe ihn aufgemacht,um nachzuschauen.Damit habe ich aber nur noch mehr kaputt gemacht.Naja.Auf jeden Fall sind die total empfindlich und fein im innerren(Elektronic).Ich glaube das ich mit meinem irgendwo angestoßen bin oder er ist mir runter gefallen.Kann sein.Bestimmt irgendwas von den Polen abgerissen.Könnte ich wetten.Liebe Grüße Lars


----------



## Bellaron (6. September 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*



angler2707 schrieb:


> Ja das würde mich auch mal interesieren ob die eine 1:1 Übertragung haben ????????


 
Ja haben die.Ein Bekannter hat die,und die Funkbox ist sogar ziemlich laut.Wenn die auf volle Lautstärke sind,und du sie neben dir im Bivvy liegen hast,und du schon langsam am dusseln bist,bleibt dir das Herz fast stehen so laut sind die.Das ist auch meiner Meinung nach das einzig gute an denen. Wenn ich schon immer lese Wasserresistant, dann besser Finger weg.Es muß heißen zu 100% Wasserdicht.Sonst kommt nichts in die Tüte.Liebe Grüße Lars


----------



## Enker (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Ich frag mich ja ob die Bissanzeiger Dinger nicht heillos überteuert sind.
Mal ehrlich was steckt da denn drin?
Ein zwei Sensoren, ein Lautsprecher, ein paar LEDs, ein Chip und ne Funke.
Das alles wird in ein Gehäuse gepackt und vergossen.

Und dafür werden bis zu 250€ für einen Bissanzeiger genommen!
Wenn man sich mal anschaut wie sich der Elektronikmarkt die letzten Jahre entwickelt hat ist alles extrem billiger geworden.
Nur der arme Angler darf anscheinend immer tiefer in die Tasche greifen.
Sicher sind Bissanzeiger nicht der Massenartikel und die Entwicklungsarbeit schlägt sich dann gut im Preis nieder, aber trotzdem.
Da werden Sachen wie 1:1 Übertragung gefeiert. Wow, wenn es einmal am Bissanzeiger piept, piept es auch einmal am Empfänger!
Revolutionär! Die Entwicklung hat bestimmt mehrere Millionen gekostet. Das Signal was gesendet wird ist dasselbe was am Empfänger ankommt. Sowas gabs noch nie in der Elektronik!


Bin auch grad auf der Suche nach Bissanzeigern und werde ganz bestimmt keine Teile kaufen die den Preis eines neuen Laptops oder einer guten Rute / Rolle übersteigen.
Also bei mir stehen die B.Richies Falcon oder DAM Quick Alert, ganz vieleicht noch MAD Insomnia zur Auswahl, wobei die preislich auch schon hart an der Grenze sind.


Gibt es eigentlich nicht elektronische Alternativen ?(Natürlich haben die keine Funke ist mir klar)
Also der Aufbau Rodpod mit Freilaufrolle sollte bleiben. Nur anstatt dem elektronischen Bissanzeiger was anderes, was mir den Biss anzeigt.


----------



## j4ni (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Delkim , Fox oder Carpsounder wirklich notwendig ???*

Moin,

klar gibt es "nicht elektronische Alternativen": Da wären zum einen der große Bereich der s.g. visuellen Bissanzeiger, sprich alles was man in die Schnur hängt. Das geht bei Alu-Papier-Ringen los, geht über Hanger oder Kletteraffen in diversen Formen, Farben und Varianten weiter und endet bei Swingern mit Federmechanismus wie zB die Euro's von Fox. Da muss man dann aber eben auf diese Bissanzeiger schauen um den Biss zu bemerken - sollte ja beim Angeln nicht neu sein dies Verhalten. Dann kommen natürlich noch diverse Varianten von akustischen Bissanzeigern, die Ebenfalls in die Schnur oder bei hochgestellten Ruten an die Rutenspitze gehängt bzw befestigt werden, der Klassiker hier ist sicherlich die Aalglocke. Mein Favorite in diesem Bereich ist aber ein zwanzig Cent Stück auf die (Rollen-)Spule legen und eine Untertasse bzw einen Teller aus Porzellan unter die Rollen stellen. Beim Biss dreht sich die Spule und das Geldstück fällt auf den Teller und klimpert. Die Rollenbremse bzw. den Freilauf hört man (so man denn wach ist!) eigentlich auch ganz gut....


----------

